# Too fat to love? (MSN article)



## Koldun (May 26, 2009)

Liz and Danny* have been in a committed relationship for more than a decade after a serendipitous meeting at a Mexican restaurant while both were seated at different tables. At the time they met, she was a sprite-like redhead with a quirky sense of humor; he was tall and thin with a mop of curly black hair. Physically attracted from the moment they locked eyes, emotional intimacy came later and grew over time.

Fast-forward 10 years. At 41, Liz remains slender. But Danny, 46, is no longer the lean, dark, handsome type she fell for. Now, she says, his 6-ft.-1-inch frame is "more than a little fleshy and mushy" and the weight gain is a turnoff. So much so, she's found herself uninterested in sleeping with him. She's unhappy; he's growing more resentful.

"It's hard to admit but he's simply not attractive to me anymore," she says. "I'm turned off by his belly fat and love handles." 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/30563986/?GT1=43001


----------



## Blackjack (May 26, 2009)

THIS JUST IN:

People who are attracted to thin people may not be attracted to fat people.



Shame on you, MSN, for making anything out of nothing.


----------



## Weeze (May 26, 2009)

Shame on you, Kevin.

Everyone is supposed to want to fuck fatties. EVERYONE.

There is ONE preference that's right. ONE.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (May 26, 2009)

ok ok... my two cents.. everyone wants to fuck a fattie just not date them

ok.. so maybe that's just the issue i have here with the men in austin lol


----------



## ritz (May 29, 2009)

That's it every body wants to fuck a fattie but don't like to be in public with one for the most part. I wonder why is that


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2009)

ChickletsBBW said:


> ok ok... my two cents.. everyone wants to fuck a fattie just not date them
> 
> ok.. so maybe that's just the issue i have here with the men in austin lol





ritz said:


> That's it every body wants to fuck a fattie but don't like to be in public with one for the most part. I wonder why is that



You _do _realize that it says that she finds it a turnoff and that she's not interested in sleeping with him, right?


----------



## kinkykitten (May 30, 2009)

Kinda shallow... but that is people these days for you


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 31, 2009)

He needs to dump the shallow (insert expletive here) and find another woman to feed his ever growing hunger.

I think this is the most senseless article Ive ever read on Msn.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> He needs to dump the shallow (insert expletive here) and find another woman to feed his ever growing hunger.
> 
> I think this is the most senseless article Ive ever read on Msn.



He might not have an "ever growing hunger". Just because someone gets fat, that doesn't mean that they're a feedee or interested in gaining. People just get fat. They go from the slim and trim to being flabby. It's not something that's a horribly uncommon phenomenon.


----------



## marlowegarp (May 31, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> He needs to dump the shallow (insert expletive here) and find another woman to feed his ever growing hunger.
> 
> I think this is the most senseless article Ive ever read on Msn.



Then you are quite fortunate. Pretty much every article I've ever read on MSN is an in-depth expose of something any dumbass would already know. It's like TV morning shows. 

"Coming up next, does kitty litter taste BAD? Here's Joe Bob with an in-depth analysis."


----------



## WillSpark (May 31, 2009)

Yes, but why does it taste bad? That needs chemical analysis.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2009)

I dont think this is any different than an FA not finding his/her partner any more after serious weight loss or WLS.

People can't help what they are attracted to. I hope she still loves him, but she can't help it that he doesn't do it for her.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 31, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> He might not have an "ever growing hunger". Just because someone gets fat, that doesn't mean that they're a feedee or interested in gaining. People just get fat. They go from the slim and trim to being flabby. It's not something that's a horribly uncommon phenomenon.



I know...I was just being sarcastic. I just think its unfortunate hes going to have to listen to his wife harp on him.....


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Jun 1, 2009)

I meen i dont think its shallow or anything, if your no longer attracted to the person why stay with them? If i wasnt atracted to the person i was with, id dump them... Why stay with someone your not attracted to? Doesnt make any sence to me.


----------



## Hole (Jun 1, 2009)

You can't control what you're attracted to and that's fine. But to announce it this way to the public? It is humiliating and disrespectful to her partner. That's if this article isn't made up anyway.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm pro-leaving someone who doesn't take care of keeping themselves attractive, but these particular women are assholes. don't be passive-aggressive, don't withhold sex, don't emotionally blackmail people over their weightgain. just leave them, no need to torture.

and the girl who's "grossed out," seriously get a fucking clue. you're not attracted to moobs, FINE. i prefer squeezing fat girls but i'm not vomiting everywhere whenever it's time to hug my 90 lb. sister. and moobs are a gradual thing, it's not like they happened overnight. huge problem with society is this insensitivity conditioning - we can't teach people to be attracted to fat but maybe force them to hug some fatties and admit see that wasn't so bad? IT'S FLESH, YOU HAVE IT ON YOUR OWN CHEST. it's just such dehumanizing language to me; i don't know how anyone could be with a partner so long and feel "grossed out" by something on their s.o.'s body that's not like, a maggot-infested tumor.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm pro-leaving someone who doesn't take care of keeping themselves attractive, but these particular women are assholes. don't be passive-aggressive, don't withhold sex, don't emotionally blackmail people over their weightgain. just leave them, no need to torture.
> 
> and the girl who's "grossed out," seriously get a fucking clue. you're not attracted to moobs, FINE. i prefer squeezing fat girls but i'm not vomiting everywhere whenever it's time to hug my 90 lb. sister. and moobs are a gradual thing, it's not like they happened overnight. huge problem with society is this insensitivity conditioning - we can't teach people to be attracted to fat but maybe force them to hug some fatties and admit see that wasn't so bad? IT'S FLESH, YOU HAVE IT ON YOUR OWN CHEST. it's just such dehumanizing language to me; i don't know how anyone could be with a partner so long and feel "grossed out" by something on their s.o.'s body that's not like, a maggot-infested tumor.


So, if your sister was fatter you would fuck her?


----------



## Hole (Jun 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> So, if your sister was fatter you would fuck her?



Haha. Oh dear.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Hole said:


> Haha. Oh dear.


hmm i know. I'm bored.


----------



## Esther (Jun 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm pro-leaving someone who doesn't take care of keeping themselves attractive, but these particular women are assholes. don't be passive-aggressive, don't withhold sex, don't emotionally blackmail people over their weightgain. just leave them, no need to torture.




I agree with this. It is unfair to stay with somebody you no longer find attractive in the off chance that emotional abuse and nagging might change them. It's better to leave.
I also don't find it shallow if a person finds that their partner has gradually become unattractive to them. I actually find it rather disrespectful for somebody to carelessly "let themselves go" in ways that they know bothers their partner. (This "letting go" can be anything; I once had an ex-boyfriend stop washing his hair and getting haircuts. I didn't think it was shallow of me to be bothered by this, I actually found it selfish of HIM, especially since I was putting so much care into being clean and groomed for him). If it's a condition that can't be helped, then that's a different story. It's also a different story if the condition existed before the couple got together and the person knew what they were getting into. In general though I really believe that if you are pairing up with somebody, you should be making a commitment to maintaining your health, personal appearance and hygiene as much as you can and as well as your situation allows you to. It's common courtesy to your partner.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm pro-leaving someone who doesn't take care of keeping themselves attractive, but these particular women are assholes. don't be passive-aggressive, don't withhold sex, don't emotionally blackmail people over their weightgain. just leave them, no need to torture.
> 
> and the girl who's "grossed out," seriously get a fucking clue. you're not attracted to moobs, FINE. i prefer squeezing fat girls but i'm not vomiting everywhere whenever it's time to hug my 90 lb. sister. and moobs are a gradual thing, it's not like they happened overnight. huge problem with society is this insensitivity conditioning - we can't teach people to be attracted to fat but maybe force them to hug some fatties and admit see that wasn't so bad? IT'S FLESH, YOU HAVE IT ON YOUR OWN CHEST. it's just such dehumanizing language to me; i don't know how anyone could be with a partner so long and feel "grossed out" by something on their s.o.'s body that's not like, a maggot-infested tumor.



This. Except when there are children involved -- then it becomes a completely different set of problems. There would have to be some massive, insurmountable difficulties in my marriage before I'd rip my child away from a 2-parent home. If my husband gained a lot of weight and I no longer found him attractive, I'd probably just tolerate it and resign myself to no sex. I wouldn't be passive-aggressive about it or withhold sex as a form of punishment. It would just become a non-priority to me, and my husband would definitely know why. 

I think that a lot of parents feel stuck in less than ideal marriages because they don't want their children to be raised by strangers or to live without them. Had this been an issue prior to me having a child, I would have parroted everything that you just said, Dan (that is, had someone asked my opinion ). Now that I am a parent, I would do just about anything to keep our home and our relationship intact, and I think that my husband would too. Hopefully, that would mean that he'd do whatever it took to make himself attractive to me again. I know that I'd be very motivated to do the same for him, if the issue was about me.


----------



## Hole (Jun 1, 2009)

Sure, it's wonderful to be attracted to the person you choose as a life partner. But that's the the thing with life. We age. Body parts will sag, faces will wrinkle. Everyday we become closer to expiring.The objects of attraction, of lust will inevitably disintegrate. So what's left then?

Blah. If physical attraction makes or breaks the relationship, you better leave anyway.


----------



## Esther (Jun 1, 2009)

Hole said:


> Sure, it's wonderful to be attracted to the person you choose as a life partner. But that's the the thing with life. We age. Body parts will sag, faces will wrinkle. Everyday we become closer to expiring.The objects of attraction, of lust will inevitably disintegrate. So what's left then?
> 
> Blah. If physical attraction makes or breaks the relationship, you better leave anyway.



Aging is one of those things that can't be helped. That's not the sort of thing I was referring to.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hole said:


> Sure, it's wonderful to be attracted to the person you choose as a life partner. But that's the the thing with life. We age. Body parts will sag, faces will wrinkle. Everyday we become closer to expiring.The objects of attraction, of lust will inevitably disintegrate. So what's left then?
> 
> Blah. If physical attraction makes or breaks the relationship, you better leave anyway.



All true, but we were talking about a partner who intentionally lets him/herself go.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont think a lot of people 'mean' to get fat unless they are gainers. I think it kinna creeps up on people. I feel a bit sorry for the guy..it doesnt even sound like he has gained a HUGE amount of weight. The main thing that amazes me is that this is news in the first place. "Wife stops fancying husband" BIG WOW!! as i would have said if i was 10!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I dont think a lot of people 'mean' to get fat unless they are gainers. I think it kinna creeps up on people. I feel a bit sorry for the guy..it doesnt even sound like he has gained a HUGE amount of weight. The main thing that amazes me is that this is news in the first place. "Wife stops fancying husband" BIG WOW!! as i would have said if i was 10!



Weight gain isn't a particular issue for me. It's just weight. It would probably become an issue if my husband gained a LOT of weight, 100 pounds or more. Even then, I don't know for sure ... I love him, and I'd like to think that would encompass any physical change at all. I just know that historically, I'm not particularly attracted to very large men. Doesn't mean I couldn't be. What I would have a very hard time with is hygiene issues, which really has nothing to do with weight. 

Weight is a deal-breaker for the woman quoted in the article. She has just as much of a right to set her parameters as the rest of us do though ... right?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> So, if your sister was fatter you would fuck her?



not if she has gross mantits


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd probably just tolerate it and resign myself to no sex. I wouldn't be passive-aggressive about it or withhold sex as a form of punishment. It would just become a non-priority to me, and my husband would definitely know why.



he wouldn't necessarily know why; both guys in the article seem somewhat surprised. and two words: open marriage


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> not if she has gross mantits


I fully understand! :bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Weight is a deal-breaker for the woman quoted in the article. She has just as much of a right to set her parameters as the rest of us do though ... right?



child or not i think when you agree to marry someone through "thick or thin" among other things you at least owe it to them to give fatsex a few shots seeing that it's The Person You Love vs. Something You Claim to Not Outright Hate. main issue with fatophobia is that while everyone has the right to set their own parameters, most people set those parameters long before they experienced sexuality. this is why so many closeted grown men are surprised and confused to find they're cheating on their fit wife with a fat girl. fat is pretty much hated out the gate unless you're deeeeeeeeeeep deep in the closet, it's hard to tell if someone's lying or telling the truth when they say fat disgusts them, because like homophobia, fat "curiosity" seems to run almost as far and wide as fear.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 1, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Weight gain isn't a particular issue for me. It's just weight. It would probably become an issue if my husband gained a LOT of weight, 100 pounds or more. Even then, I don't know for sure ... I love him, and I'd like to think that would encompass any physical change at all. I just know that historically, I'm not particularly attracted to very large men. Doesn't mean I couldn't be. What I would have a very hard time with is hygiene issues, which really has nothing to do with weight.
> 
> Weight is a deal-breaker for the woman quoted in the article. She has just as much of a right to set her parameters as the rest of us do though ... right?


Yes. She can have any deal breakers she wants. In my head though she is a cruel and miserable shrew and looks like a cross between rhea pearlman in 'matilda' and Dr gillian mckeith. 
Like you say, if there are no children there is no reason for them to stay together if they are not attracted to each other, unless they love each other then maby they could work something out.. i think if i was that guy i would just go find a hot FFa and tell the wife to fuck off.


----------



## CamileL (Jun 1, 2009)

>_<

After reading this, I wanted to shake the sexologist said that people should tell their partners that they would look better if they lost weight. 

I'm also pro "leave if the love and attraction isn't there", but I have a heaping of "be clear with and know your partner before you walk the aisle" on the side. I've mentioned before that my boyfriend majored in exercise science. I asked him straight up if the fact that I was plus-sized would be a problem. He said that he likes me as I am and doesn't mind if I stay this size. At the same time, he has expressed that he would prefer that I not get bigger because I have joint problems (runs in the family) and because he worries that if my boobs get bigger (bra size goes up everytime I gain weight) it will cause back problems. If my weight ever does become a problem for him, I would prefer that he just cuts ties or (if he still loves me, but doesn't find me sexually stimulating) finds a lover that he does find sexy and I'll do the same.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> child or not i think when you agree to marry someone through "thick or thin" among other things you at least owe it to them to give fatsex a few shots seeing that it's The Person You Love vs. Something You Claim to Not Outright Hate. main issue with fatophobia is that while everyone has the right to set their own parameters, most people set those parameters long before they experienced sexuality. this is why so many closeted grown men are surprised and confused to find they're cheating on their fit wife with a fat girl. fat is pretty much hated out the gate unless you're deeeeeeeeeeep deep in the closet, it's hard to tell if someone's lying or telling the truth when they say fat disgusts them, because like homophobia, fat "curiosity" seems to run almost as far and wide as fear.



I'm not sure if I agree with that, Dan. I don't know. I have to admit, I've only been with one man for the past 20+ years. I don't have much experience where parameters are concerned, I just know what I find attractive vs. what I don't. And like I said, weight isn't really an issue for me. I've felt attraction for stick figures, and I've felt the same level of attraction to big, burly guys with big bellies. I don't think that my lack of interest in very fat men is because of any fear or disgust, though. It's probably just ignorance on my part; I'm assuming that a very fat man wouldn't be able to keep up with me in bed. My idea of 'very fat' is probably significantly higher on the weight scale than how a non-FA would define it.

I think that most of us don't have narrowly defined preferences, more just ranges. And in a committed relationship, we are probably able to push that range to its limits.


----------



## Hole (Jun 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> Aging is one of those things that can't be helped. That's not the sort of thing I was referring to.





TraciJo67 said:


> All true, but we were talking about a partner who intentionally lets him/herself go.





What I'm trying to say is:



mergirl said:


> I dont think a lot of people 'mean' to get fat unless they are gainers. I think it kinna creeps up on people.




With age it usually becomes more difficult to maintain your body weight. So I'd rather have my partner comfortable with their looks knowing it's okay they don't need to look the same as they did 10 years ago instead of pressuring themselves to look a certain way for me.




exile in thighville said:


> child or not i think when you agree to marry someone through "thick or thin" among other things you at least owe it to them to give fatsex a few shots seeing that it's The Person You Love vs.



Yes.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a friend and her girlfriend (at the time) was an arsehole. My friend showed her a pic of when she was younger and a bit chubbier and her gf said "If you get fat i wouldnt want to sleep with you and would possibly dump you", she also said she didnt find women who wore boxer shorts attractive so my friend threw her boxers out. 
To be honest, if a partner said that to me i would sit about in my boxers eating cream cakes and wanking until they fucked off!


----------



## Melian (Jun 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> To be honest, if a partner said that to me i would sit about in my boxers eating cream cakes and wanking until they fucked off!



You never cease to impress me. 

(I would do the same thing )


----------



## Esther (Jun 3, 2009)

Hole said:


> What I'm trying to say is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I addressed that in my earlier statement. When two people pair up, I believe they should be making a commitment to maintaining their personal appearance, health, and hygiene _as much as they can_ and _as well as their situation allows_. What I find disrespectful is when somebody just doesn't try.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jun 4, 2009)

MSN is shit when it comes to this... 

I saw an article yesterday and it was an article about 'fat'

one of the points was

" Obese people who lose just 10 per cent of their weight report significant improvement in their sex lives."

That's total crap! me and Dan have the best sex life ever! His body turns me on so much!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> You never cease to impress me.
> 
> (I would do the same thing )


Lmao. I'm guessing the psychologically healthy thing to do would be to just end the relationship..hmm but i guess we are protesting wee creatures you and i!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> MSN is shit when it comes to this...
> 
> I saw an article yesterday and it was an article about 'fat'
> 
> ...



Emphasis mine. 

I believe the is true 100%. Not that their sex lives ARE better, but that they see them as being better. Losing weight is a good thing in our society so you get props for that, and when you lose 10% of your body weight, you do feel pretty good and a bounce gets into your step. I bet those who reported it was better actually had more energy to enjoy it.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Who are these obese people that were studied? It just says "Obese people who lose 10% of their weight have a better sex life" This implies that ALL the people they studied said this. Surely NOT!!
I imagine that they interviewed 5 people with body dysmorphia who were at a weight watchers meeting and decided to publish these 'scientific' findings. What a lot of crap. I would like to see balanced figures (pun), taking into account variables such as- Does the person like thier body (which in itself would be hard to rate), How do they rate 'better' sex... i could go on..


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, the way that media reports things, you could have a study which starts with obese people who are unhappy with their sex lives, and which then finds that a bunch of them get happpier after losing some of their weight. Or to put it another way, after they made changes in their life. presto-bango, proof that losing weight improves your sex life! :doh:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes. Its about as scientific as beaker from the muppets!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yes. Its about as scientific as beaker from the muppets!




Sadly Mer, most statistics we are fed by the media are cooked up the same exact way.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 5, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Emphasis mine.
> 
> I believe the is true 100%. Not that their sex lives ARE better, but that they see them as being better. Losing weight is a good thing in our society so you get props for that, and when you lose 10% of your body weight, you do feel pretty good and a bounce gets into your step. I bet those who reported it was better actually had more energy to enjoy it.



I had this same line of thinking upon reading that. If you feel better and are more open to it, you probably will report a better sex life, and if that change of demeanor or personality came from freeling better after weight loss, then it's one of those "Well Duuuuuuuuuuh" studies, like how most accidents occur at home in the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## butch (Jun 6, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> MSN is shit when it comes to this...
> 
> I saw an article yesterday and it was an article about 'fat'
> 
> ...




The media also uses that same statistical claim in every diet and fat article, except in those the quote is along the lines of "fat people who lose just 10% of their weight report significant health improvements." As others have pointed out, I do think if this is true then it is a mind over body sort of thing-the positive feelings many have when they begin to lose weight permeates every aspect of their life. Its one of the reasons why I think a lot of health problems reported in minority communities (race, class, size, etc, which all seem to share similar health concerns) have a lot more to do with mental health then physical health.

just my opinion, I don't have a MSNBC link to back it up.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 6, 2009)

butch said:


> The media also uses that same statistical claim in every diet and fat article, except in those the quote is along the lines of "fat people who lose just 10% of their weight report significant health improvements." As others have pointed out, I do think if this is true then it is a mind over body sort of thing-the positive feelings many have when they begin to lose weight permeates every aspect of their life. Its one of the reasons why I think a lot of health problems reported in minority communities (race, class, size, etc, which all seem to share similar health concerns) have a lot more to do with mental health then physical health.
> 
> just my opinion, I don't have a MSNBC link to back it up.



I know this is a straight forum, but...

That is bull Sh!~. I have sex 3 days a week, plus I have another boyfriend as well who loves both me and my partner.

I have the most exciting sex life ever. Dumbass*s at MSNBC need to stop generalizing.


----------



## butch (Jun 6, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> I know this is a straight forum, but...
> 
> That is bull Sh!~. I have sex 3 days a week, plus I have another boyfriend as well who loves both me and my partner.
> 
> I have the most exciting sex life ever. Dumbass*s at MSNBC need to stop generalizing.



True! I guess on the positive side, at least MSNBC is acknowledging that fat people do have sex, even if they think it isn't up to snuff.


----------



## BMOC (Jun 14, 2009)

This isn't unusual. Those articles use those stories to drive home their point about obesity and how much the media despises big people. Just another excuse to demean us. It always involves very shallow people. My ex girl would say that it should give me an excuse to lose weight. I love how these people think you can just drop weight at a mere suggestion.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 30, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Sadly Mer, most statistics we are fed by the media are cooked up the same exact way.



don't blame the media, blame the public who settles for McResearch


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 30, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> THIS JUST IN:
> 
> People who are attracted to thin people may not be attracted to fat people.
> 
> ...



This.

And also the article's slant seemed to be less about weight than about how women internalized their partners' weight gain. Each couple in the article was one in which the man had gained, rather than featuring the relationship issues with a _partner's_ gain, they were all about how the women felt about the men gaining and how they viewed it as a reflection of how the men felt about them and the relationship.

It seemed more like they were hurt or insulted by the idea that their partners did not care enough about them to stay in shape rather than just not being attracted to a larger body.

Brings to mind a very old joke about a woman discovering her daughter has committed suicide and leaning over her body says "How could she do this to me?" IOW, women internalize things and see others' actions has having to do with them.


----------



## tony32 (Jul 13, 2009)

I mean after all she must be the most pretty the most sexiest woman in the world right? To make such statements I'm sure she will never grow old she will never get wrinkles she will never have sagging breast nope she will always have that perfect body Hell I bet she does not even use the rest room how could she? After all it would ruin her perfect body LOL.


Yes this was said in in sarcasm


----------



## StarMoon (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats the point knowing your partner is never going to go through thick and thin with you?


----------



## Starsshine (Jul 14, 2009)

If you meet someone for the first time, the first thing you see is how a person looks.
You will like it or you dont.
If you dont like it, you could stop everything at that moment. Or you could see how that person is.

If you like how a person looks, you got the same choice.

So, this lady liked how the guy looked and decided to see if he was as beautifull inside as he was on the outside.

Apparently, he was.

Slowly his body began to change, he got bigger. 
She could see this happening. Its not an over night thing.
So he got bigger and bigger.
Then one day she decides, he is to big and unatractive and she doesnt want to be with him.
It doesnt matter how he is on the inside anymore.
Its back to just the outside.

10 years.. 

I dont know.. But if you met the perfect person, what does looks mean anyway?
It made me think, that she would leave him if he got burned badly too..

Maybe its easier for us to say, we like m big.

but to me its just shallow.

*Love is not just skin deep.*

And he deserves a person that would love him for who he is, not how he looks.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Koldun said:


> Liz and Danny* have been in a committed relationship for more than a decade after a serendipitous meeting at a Mexican restaurant while both were seated at different tables. At the time they met, she was a sprite-like redhead with a quirky sense of humor; he was tall and thin with a mop of curly black hair. Physically attracted from the moment they locked eyes, emotional intimacy came later and grew over time.
> 
> Fast-forward 10 years. At 41, Liz remains slender. But Danny, 46, is no longer the lean, dark, handsome type she fell for. Now, she says, his 6-ft.-1-inch frame is "more than a little fleshy and mushy" and the weight gain is a turnoff. So much so, she's found herself uninterested in sleeping with him. She's unhappy; he's growing more resentful.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like she was into him for all the wrong reasons in the first place


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jul 14, 2009)

hey I have that shirt too!!  Fat positivity 4 the win


----------

